# Tess & Cody's Day at the Spa



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess & Cody went to the groomers today. This was Tess' first time so I wasn't sure how she'd do. She's getting better but still very skittish and reluctant to get near strangers. I took in one of Ans' pictures (of Lucy), with lots of treats and asked them to keep Cody near her. I didn't have them cut much from Tess - the heat doesn't seem to bother her much & I thought it might be a little easier on her. She did great! eace:
Here are some pictures... before they have a chance to roll is something awful. His is a little short, hers is a little long, but darn are they cute! (Sorry for all the tongue, it's very hot & humid today)


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Jill they look adorable. I'm hoping the humdity breaks soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwwww your groomer did a great job, they look adorable.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Their haircuts look lovely! I love the ribbons!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

EstrellaVila said:


> Their haircuts look lovely! I love the ribbons!


I like the ribbons too. Cody reminds me of a "southern gentleman" with his little tie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, they look wonderful. And what great photos you took. Super.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Very cute and good job!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww, they look so gorgeous! The groomer did a fantastic job! I can't wait to see them again! Give them smooches from Aunti Shelly and Ollie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I like the ribbons too. Cody reminds me of a "southern gentleman" with his little tie.


Cody looks like Colonel Sanders! LOL

Oh my gosh, Jill, I am in love! Your babies are absolutely gorgeous!!! The tongues in the photos are the best part! lol Cody's face is just beautiful in that last one with this ears blowing in the breeze. LOVE it!

I'm so glad you had a good experience at the groomers'.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're both beautiful and you took great photos!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They look great and it sounds like you found a great spa for them!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Cody looks like Colonel Sanders! LOL
> 
> Oh my gosh, Jill, I am in love! Your babies are absolutely gorgeous!!! The tongues in the photos are the best part! lol Cody's face is just beautiful in that last one with this ears blowing in the breeze. LOVE it!
> 
> I'm so glad you had a good experience at the groomers'.


Believe it or not, that's TESS running, with ears flying. She's been so spunky since she got home. I was just hoping her experience with the groomer wasn't too traumatic. I never imagined she'd be so energized. She came home and had a kissing session with Rascal next door. Her little butt was going a mile a minute, she was pawing at him, and just kissing him through the fence. I've never seen her like that!

Cody on the other hand, isn't doing so well. Poor little guy. The groomer is at my vets. Cody was due on some of his shot so they were going to do them while he was there. Since this is the first time he's had shots since I've had him the vet decided just to give him the lepto (we've been having problems with rats in town over the last few years and the vet has already seen a few cases this year). Thank goodness! I'd had him home for about an hour when he started acting very restless, would cry if I touched his hindquarters, and was trying to hide. When Tess let him sit on her head without snapping, I knew there was a problem! I took him back to the vets (10 minutes before they closed!) - he was having an allergic reaction so they gave him steroid shot and antihistimine. Hopefully he'll start feeling better soon - I'm sure he's going to be fine but it's going to be a long night.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Aw, Jill......... they look sooooo precious. I think the cuts are perfect and they look so soft and hugable. (And, personally, I think the tounges are the best part of hav pictures!)

I am editing this because I just saw your post about Cody's shot reaction. Poor guy and poor mom. Hugs and get better wishes for him!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jill,

I am so sorry that Cody had such a bad reaction to lepto. I hope the night goes well for both of you.

By the way, the groomer did a great job and your babies look beautiful.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They both looks so lovely! Great pictures and your groomer did a nice job!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, nothing to cry about with this groomer. They look wonderful -- beautiful Havs. I'm sorry about Cody and hope he will feel better in the morning.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW JILL--- they are cover-dogs!!! so beautiful and handsome...now which one isn't a Hav? they both look like Havs to me!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Cool and white*

Good thing they are white, keeps them less hot.

I notice when we go out...where Daisy is black is very, very hot.

Your dogs look Mahvahlus!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, what beautiful kiddos you have there! she did a great job.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill, they both look adorable! Great job by your groomer. How is Cody this morning? I hope he's feeling better.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Jill,

Just love the photos and the cuts are wonderful! Tess is beautiful and Cody is handsome. Hang on to that groomer!  Loved the pink and blue ribbons. 

But so sorry to hear of Cody's reaction. There was another thread about the dangerous reactions of shots - makes one wonder. 

Anyway, trusting he's better this morning. Let us know. Give them hugs from me and Cazzie!

Sue


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

They both look adorable in their puppy cuts!!! I hope Cody is feeling better after his vaccine reaction.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill I hope Cody is feeling better today from his shots. Give him some belly rubs from us.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all of the compliments and concern for Cody. (Of course fishing for compliments is exactly why I posted the pictures in the first place!)

Cody is much better today. He still looks a bit dazed but was able to go on a walk this morning. You could tell he just felt miserable last night, and didn't understand why. Tess was very cute with him. Cody was laying on a dog bed at my feet. Every once in a while Tess would gently climb onto the bed and lay down next to him with her head gently resting on his side. :flypigOf course, I couldn't get up to get the camera since I didn't want to disturb either of them.)

Missy - Tess is the Hav, Cody the Coton. But you're right, he sure looks like a Hav. Most people who meet them think they're almost identical, Tess is just a little darker in color. It's getting to the point that sometimes I really have to look to tell who's who. 

Linda - it's interesting but Cody, who is pure, pure white with the finest, softest hair I've ever felt is really bothered by the heat. I keep telling him to stop being such a wimp - his ancestors are from Madagascar, he should love the heat! He just gives me the evil eye and goes to lay by the a/c register.

Tritia - whenever you get tired of Bodie :biggrin1:, you just let me know. Cody & Brodie? Has a nice ring to it. I could quit my job and live off of their royalties from film & TV! (Little Miss Tess said her only job is to be pampered and taken care of - don't even think about making her work!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, that is very scary! I'm so glad you got the vets' before they closed. Our vet always asks me to wait in the waiting room 15-20 mins. before going home, just in case. Still, these vaccines can really help, but they can cause all kinds of trouble too. ****ed if you do, ****ed if you don't. 

Luckily, Cody is on the mend. Good news. 

edited to add: What I was trying to say, but it got x'd out, was d a m n ed if you do...... nothing else! I swear.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill, I just read about Cody's reaction to his shot. Poor baby. That must have scared you. I'm glad he was feeling better this morning and Tess was sweet with him. (aaaww!) Hope he's 100% soon. :hug:


----------

